
Golang Example - heshanfu
https://golangexample.com/
======
purple_ducks
Looks like submitter only ever spams these low effort sites: All hosted by
same IPs - same design, hidden registrar info. awesomeflutter.com having been
resubmitted by another a/c recently.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=heshanfu](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=heshanfu)

golangexample.com

androidexample365.com

flutterawesome.com

franktheme.com

reactnativeexample.com

flutterawesome.com

iosexample.com

pythonawesome.com

androidexample365.com

reactjsexample.com

vuejsexamples.com

------
randomlyrandom1
I needed a cli exchange rate viewer, tfs.

~~~
halfastack
For what it's worth, you can simply google something like "20 EUR in USD" and
that works really well.

~~~
mitgraduate
I think he wants privacy. Google not knowing when he pays and how much in what
currency would be useful

~~~
mcintyre1994
Duckduckgo supports the same thing :)

------
holografix
Is there a way to submit other examples?

~~~
stevekemp
Looks like they've been scraped from github.

I'm not sure I appreciate my text being copied/pasted into a random site,
where the "authors" collect the advertising revenue. In the best case it
spams, in the worst case it leads to outdated documents being hosted.

